# Home Theatre Hookup to CRT



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey guys,

How do you hook up a home theatre receiver to a CRT tv with basic cable?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does the TV have a video input. Otherwise you can hook up a VCR or DVD recorder that has a line input and it will pass through the signal to the 75ohm connector.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

If it only has coaxial in then a converter is required. It could be through a VCR like tonyvdb wrote or you could buy a converter from RadioShack or similar store. Do a search for the "RCA CRF900" on the Shack Store. It's under $20 too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the responses.

I don't have any vcr or dvd players

The TV has the video and audio (red,white,yellow) A/V Inputs for the following:

input1
input2
monitor out

Here is the receiver:

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y92/ddzc/uio.jpg?t=1197177645

Because its audio, do I just hook up the red and white connectors? Would I just plug it in to the VCR Audio Output jacks for example on the receiver? The only thing is, if I did this, wouldn't the audio only work if I set it under input1 on the tv (therefore no sounds when the basic tv cable channels are running)

Thanks


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Maybe we're missing what exactly you're trying to do here...

Are you using the TV's antenna or do you have a cable/satellite converter box?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, my cable does not have a box. Digital cable has boxes. I just have a basic coaxil cable connection giving me 60 channels.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

My guess is that you could use the red/white from the monitor out on the TV to go to the VCR/SAT inputs on the receiver. When watching TV you would need to set the receiver to VCR/SAT to hear sound.

The only other way would be to get an external TV tuner or cable converter box and hook it's video outs through your receiver and the receiver to your TV.


----------

